#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  lieve man

## geluksvogeltje

Sallaam,

ik ben een jongevrouw van 26j. ik zal het maar kort houden. ik ben opzoek naar een man vanaf 28j /t/m 37jaar. Het liefste ook gescheiden omdat ik dat zelf ook ben geweest

Wat ik verwacht:

- het liefst niet roken
- niet drinken
- geen uitgaanstypje
- werkend
- wonend in nederland.

spreekt mijn oproep jou aan? regaeer dan prive.

alleen serieuze reacties worden beantwoord :zwaai:

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Up.......................
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_

----------


## el0

hoi

ik rook en drink en blow en ben 30+

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Hou je comments voor je. Bedankt voor uw medewerking
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_

----------


## WJW

wa alaikum salaam


- ik drinkt niet
- ik rook ook niet
- en ik doe niet aan uitgaan
- ik heb fulltime werk
- en heb eigen huis/auto

maar jij zoekt 28j /t/m 37jaar en zo oud ben ik niet eens

----------


## geluksvogeltje

> wa alaikum salaam
> 
> 
> - ik drinkt niet
> - ik rook ook niet
> - en ik doe niet aan uitgaan
> - ik heb fulltime werk
> - en heb eigen huis/auto
> 
> maar jij zoekt 28j /t/m 37jaar en zo oud ben ik niet eens


Hoe oud ben je dan??
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_

----------


## WJW

ik ben 26 ik word bijna 27

----------


## bradaz

Hey meid, wil je daten? sta wel open want voldoe aan aan je eisen maar woon iet in het westen. Thalla Ali

----------


## achraf h

hoi, ik ben man 27jaar uit flevoland, het is een tijdje dat ik op zoek naar een leuke vriendin ben, ik vind jou bericht interessant. ik hoop dat ik snel iets van je hoor.
xxx

----------


## fouadine

taz ik blow af en toe rook sigaretten ga graag naar de cafe uit voor een ne3na3 thee ja ik hou niet van gescheiden voruwen .we passen duidelijk niet bijelkaar

----------


## geluksvogeltje

> taz ik blow af en toe rook sigaretten ga graag naar de cafe uit voor een ne3na3 thee ja ik hou niet van gescheiden voruwen .we passen duidelijk niet bijelkaar


Taz 3lik. Ik heb jou niet gevraagd om op mijn topic te reageren. Rot maar een eindje op......... Opgeruimd staat namelijk heel netjes.
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_

----------


## Yassin s

Hey 
Hoe gaat het met je? ik heb je bericht gelezen en het spreekt me erg aan.
ik ben eerlijk, serieus, gezellig man.
ben 29jaar
rook niet en drinkt niet. ik sport veel dat is wat ik doe
uitgaan dat is verleden tijd voor mij, liever thuis zijn lekker warm en ontspannen.
ik woon op me zelf en werk zelfstandig (ondernemer) 

als het je wat lijkt kunnen we elkaar beter leren kennen.

----------


## MoooO

Salaam,
Ik voldoe aan alle punten die jij in jou profiel hebt beschreven. Ik ben een hoog opgeleide man die zijn hele leven in Ned. leeft. ik ben serieus en hou niet van bullshit. wil je me beter leren kenen, stuur dan een mailtje naar: [email protected]
Ghair inshaeallh,

----------


## mohtasib

salamo3alaikom 
ik heb je topic gelezen en het spreekt me aan 
ik ben ook op zoek naar een vrouw die samen met mij op de weg van allah oud wil worden tot de dood ons scheidt inshaallah.
ik wil graag meer ovr jou weten en jij over mij neem ik aan. misschien via msn
ik ben trouwens 34, werk en woon alleen er ontbreekt allen een vrouw en misschien word jij het. allaho a3lem
salam

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Uppppp

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Uppppp

----------


## geluksvogeltje

UpppPpp

----------


## kleine atlas

intressante topic :grote grijns:

----------


## benchi35

sallaam ik ben een gescheiden jonge man van 35 jaar je advertentie spreekt mij wel aan zou je wat meer info over jezelf willen geven.ik heb 3 kinderen in een andere relatie en wwon in flevoland
groeten benchi(ohja ik rook wel maar daar valt echter over te praten)

----------


## geluksvogeltje

> sallaam ik ben een gescheiden jonge man van 35 jaar je advertentie spreekt mij wel aan zou je wat meer info over jezelf willen geven.ik heb 3 kinderen in een andere relatie en wwon in flevoland
> groeten benchi(ohja ik rook wel maar daar valt echter over te praten)



Sorry maar ik ben opzoek naar iemand zonder kinderen maar ik wil je wel bedanken voor je tijd

----------


## saidie

salaam:
ik hoop dat ik die persoon die zoekt,
mijn tel nummer is 0619848987.
beslama

----------


## kleine atlas

mag ik weten hoelang je gescheiden bent!

----------


## benchi35

hallo ik ben niet echt gescheiden woonde samen en ben 6 mnd uit elkaar

----------


## asdine1980

salaam geluksvogeltje, ik ben 29jaar en ben ook gescheiden geweest ik denk nu terug opnieuw aantrouwen en serieus. ik rook niet drink niet geen uitgangstype ik werk 

hopelijk zo snel mogelijk iets van je te horen 

groetjes






> Sallaam,
> 
> ik ben een jongevrouw van 26j. ik zal het maar kort houden. ik ben opzoek naar een man vanaf 28j /t/m 37jaar. Het liefste ook gescheiden omdat ik dat zelf ook ben geweest
> 
> Wat ik verwacht:
> 
> - het liefst niet roken
> - niet drinken
> - geen uitgaanstypje
> ...

----------


## Ibrahim33

Salaam,
Ik reageer naar aanleiding van je topic zou je iets meer over jezelf kunnen vertellen wat je interesses zijn wat je in het leven doet en ben je als persoon

Groeten Ibrahim

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Uppppppppppp

----------


## faris2508

salamalikum,

ik vind het leuk om jou beter leren kennen,ik woon in den haag en ik heb een goede baan.

met vriendelijke groet.

mido

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Hahaha wil je mij terugpakken vieze crimineel? Jij bent goed in vrouwenmishandelen

----------


## luca / miraadj

Maakt een bekeerde moslim ook kans als hij
32 is en voldoet aan al je punten die je opgopgegeven heb

----------


## karim082

hoi ik voldoe aan wat jij verwacht en ik zou graag meer van je weten ben zelf 30 en heb 3 kids. me verleden is ook slecht maar ben nu op de goede weg insha allah. graag wil ik meer weten ik weet niet hoe ik prive of zo kan komen is de eerste x nou tot gauw

----------


## carinio

Salaam ik heb interess waar uit marco en nl ik hoor graag wat van je.beslama

----------


## ariff33

Pm me ff want mij lukt het niet

----------


## selem rotterdam

salam.alles goed,ik ben nog pas nieuw hier,moet nog een beetje wennen,hoe alles hier werkt enzo.maar ok,zal mijn even in het kort een beetje voorstellen.IK BEN EEN MAN VAN 37 JAAR,LIEF,HEEL ERG GEVOELIG,DAT BETEKENT DUS DAT IK EEN GOUDEN HART HEB,DIE JE NIET NIET OVERAAL ZOMAAR TEGEN ZOU KOMEN,VOOR DE REST,BEN IK HEEL ERG ZORZAAM,SERIEUS,ZACHT VAN KARAKTER,EN PLUS HEEL SERIEUS,HEB GEEN TIJD MEER VOOR SPELLETJES,WANT BEN GEEN 16 JAAR MEER,OF IK GETROUWT BEN GEWEEST___NEE BEN NIET GETROUWT GEWEEST,IK DACHT EERTS NOOIT AAN TROUWEN,WANT WIST NIET DAT DE TIJD ZO SNEL KON GAAN,TIJD VLIEGT,EN VOORDAT JIJ HET WEET BEN JIJ 70 JAAR OFZO,IK ZOEK EEN LIEVE ZORGZAME VROUW,WAAR IK EEN TOEKOMST MEE KAN BOUWEN,HUISJE BOOMPJE,ENZ ENZ,EN WIE WEET BEN JIJ DAT WEL,ZE ZEGGEN ZONDER SEBBEB,KOMT ER OOK GEEN MEKTEB,SPREEK DIT JOU AAN,DAN MAG JE MIJN GERUST EEN BELLETJE OF EEN SMSJES STUREN,HIER IS MIJN TEL NUMMER 0684692663 IK WOON IN ROTTERDAM

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Upppp

----------


## moojo30

ben net zelf ook gescheiden ik woon noord-holland en ben 30jaar ben geen uitgaanstype maar ik rook wel  :argwaan:  :argwaan:

----------


## geluksvogeltje

Upppppppp

----------

